# Hypnosis can help ease physical and mental disorders



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hypnosis can help ease physical and mental disordershttp://www.heraldnet.com:80/stories/06/12/...d1smoots001.cfm


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Interesting, I just got the "IBS Audio Program" for christmas (from my mom







). I was wondering about it but now that you posted this I'll give it a try ASAP.Thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Rick and Welcome to the BB!Take a peek at the links below and the success thread and also the clinical research thread on this forum - clinical hypnotherapy has been used in the treatment of IBS for over 20 years, and Mike's developed his protocol in 1991 and his recorded program has been helping folks for many years in 37 countries. It doesnt work for everyone (no one single treatment works for 100% of IBS patients), but it has a very good success record overall and works for the majority of folks who use it.If you have any questions, feel free to ask, and also take a look at look at www.ibscds.com for more informaiton about your new program. I hope you enjoy it!All the best to you, and again welcome!


----------

